# Single factor training



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

As recommended by Big  Cheers dude!

started this last friday, finally got deadlifts in!!!

the workouts go a little something like this -

Day one -

Squats 5 x 5

lunges 5 x 5 (5 reps each leg)

overhead press 5 x 5

Day two -

bench press 5 x 5

Dips 5 x 5

Day three -

Deadlifts 5 x 5 

wide grip chins 5 x 5

bent over rows 5 x 5

ok so started by squatting 60kg, benching 50kg and deadlifting 70kg- will be adding weight to dips and chins when I can do those 5 sets of 5 reps comfortably

i look forward to watching the weights go up over the coming weeks! I will be doing this routine until I stop making progress at which point I will be looking to switch over to dual factor training (again nice one big for going over this with me)


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Good bye isolation exercises! lol

Looks good to me. What is your dieting looking like? You going for some mass?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

whats a isloated exercise ?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

invisiblekid said:


> Good bye isolation exercises! lol
> 
> Looks good to me. What is your dieting looking like? You going for some mass?


yeah im goin for mass mate, my diet isnt fantastic at the mo as I have just moved into my new place. Will post it up once im all sorted


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Craig660 said:


> whats a isloated exercise ?


An isolation exercise is one which isolates a specific muscle or muscle group. For example, lateral raises, tricep pushdowns, bicep curls etc.

A compound exercise is one which hits multiple muscle groups. For example, bench press, squats, deadlifts etc.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck dude.

Eat plenty, especially protein, and I predict success 

If you find it too hard to recover from, as it's single factor, just drop down to 3 sets of 5 on everything instead of 5 sets.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Good luck dude.
> 
> Eat plenty, especially protein, and I predict success
> 
> If you find it too hard to recover from, as it's single factor, just drop down to 3 sets of 5 on everything instead of 5 sets.


cheers dude for all your help, will keep this thread as a progress thread from now


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Out of interest - how do you rotate these training days?

Are you doind day on -day off or three days straight then days off???

I like it- nice and basic. And even better is its easy to see if your making progress or not - something most people forget the importance of.

mb


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

mb250 said:


> Out of interest - how do you rotate these training days?
> 
> Are you doind day on -day off or three days straight then days off???
> 
> ...


I do three days then four off.

today I did -

Deadlifts - 5 x 5 - 75kg (first two sets are warm up sets)

Chin ups 4 sets of 5, 1 setx 4

bent over rows 5 x 5 - 42.5kg

Thats it for this week!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Todays sesh!

Squats 5 x 5 - 65kg

Lunges - 5 x 5 - 16kg

Overhead press - 5 x 5 - 35kg

Actually feeling stronger even though I have only been on this routine for a week and a half now


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

todays sesh-

Dips (gironda style) 5 x 5 - Did these properly today, felt a real difference when doing them aswell

Bench press 5 x 5 - down to 42.5kg

I believe I wasnt as strong on benching today because of the fact that I did dips before I benched, so it was already pre exausted


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

last workout of this week!

Deadlifts 5 x 5 - 80kg 

Chin ups - 3 x 5, 1 x 4, 1 x 3 - For some reason I cant seem to get my strength up on chins any ideas?

Bent over rows - 5 x 5 - 47.5kg

Weighted exercises are 2 sets of warm ups, 3 work sets


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout one -

5 x 5 squats - 70kg

think I pinched a nerve or something from placement of the bar on my neck because it was killing when I placed the bar back in the rack, tried doing lunges but got a shooting pain through my neck, arm and chest so did some leg extensions, tried shoulder press but got the pain again!

Will add them in to tomorrows workout


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Cap said:


> workout one -
> 
> 5 x 5 squats - 70kg
> 
> ...


Don't forget to shrug your traps into the bar Cap, otherwise it will rest right on your spine ouch!

SD


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

SportDr said:


> Don't forget to shrug your traps into the bar Cap, otherwise it will rest right on your spine ouch!
> 
> SD


which is more than likely what I havent been doing when squatting also as I get a numb feeling through my arms and shoulders once I have finished a set, cheers for that sports doc!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout 2 -

Dips 5 x 5 - 5kg added

Incline Bench 5 x 5 - 40kg

Shoulder press 5 x 5 - 35kg (shoulder still experiencing some pain from the first workout sesh)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *SportDr*
> 
> Don't forget to shrug your traps into the bar Cap, otherwise it will rest right on your spine ouch!


cool.

good stuff cap i thought i did lower volume than anyone else:lift:

stick with it-

single factor rocks for me!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

crazycal1 said:


> cool.
> 
> good stuff cap i thought i did lower volume than anyone else:lift:
> 
> ...


I will do big guy, Have noticed that I have been progressing quite quickly but think I have been trying to do so too quickly, so rather than progress in 5kg increments I will do half that.

Also have noticed my grip strength seems to be a week point espescially whilst doing deads as on heavier weights my grip seems to go before my muscles do, would it be alright to use gloves for heavier sets or will this only make it worse?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive found one of the keys to progress is getting the increments right-

its wise to do half.

it all depends where you are in relation to a BP(imo)-

once ive pb`d i dropped the increments to 1kg a week-

dependent on the exercise of course cos ive dropped down to a pound a week in some exercises.

not sure about your grip issue-i do my deads rest pause-

i`d try and increase grip strength.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

First workout of the new year!

Bench press - 2 warm up sets at 40kg x 5 reps, 3 worksets at 52.5kg x 3 reps

Dips 5 x 5 reps


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice workout dude, but I don't think you're warming up correctly.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Nice workout dude, but I don't think you're warming up correctly.


f00k well spotted big, I just went over that PM you sent me again

"If I was about to do 5x5 on bench with 45kg, here's what I'd do:

20kg x 5

30kg x 3

40kg x 1

45kg x 5 x 5"

Thanks for looking out for me Big! 

Same kinda warmup if Ive dropped the reps to 3 per set?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, same kind of warm-up. If you're about to do 52.5kg 3x3 worksets, I would do something like this:

20kg x 5

40kg x 3

47.5kg x 1

52.5kg x 3 x 3

But experiment a little as everyone likes to warm-up slightly differently.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Yes, same kind of warm-up. If you're about to do 52.5kg 3x3 worksets, I would do something like this:
> 
> 20kg x 5
> 
> ...


Nice one Big thank you


----------



## starboy (May 30, 2005)

keep it going cap im also doing single factor to bulk up

I dont do a warm up, is it really necceasary or just down to personal preferance ??

as an example the workout i did last night was

exersize bike 2min

bench press=5x5 50kg

row =5x5 50kg

also im i right in thinking when i get to failiure on a particular weight at 5x5

the next week i just do 5 sets of 3 whilst still following the weight increases or can i do 4 sets of 3???


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Workout 2 this week -

Have been doing warm ups as instructed big 

squats

40 x 5

50 x 5

60 x 3

70 x 1

72.5 3 x 3

Lunges 3 x 5 - 18kg

Shoulder press -

25kg x 5

27.5kg x 3

32.5 x 1

37.5 3 x 3

Cheers starboy! Good luck to you too mate!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

the write ups exclude the warm up weights that were used, only the workset weight will be typed up

workout one -

deadlifts - 3 x 3 75kg

chin ups 5 x 5

bent over rows 3 x 3 50kg

workout two -

bench press - 3 x 3 55kg

dips 5 x 5


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice lifting again dude.

Make sure you're pounding down the protein


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Let me know how u get on with the 5x5, im on the 5x8 at the mo for size, i just feel if i drop the reps to much i feel like i havnt had a real good work out, does this make sense? Maybe i should try it for a month?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Keep going with the 5x8 until you stall dude. As soon as you stall, drop to 5x5 and then keep putting the weight up a little bit each session.

You don't need to "feel" like you've had a workout. All that matters is that you're actually getting bigger/stronger.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Workout one -

lunges 5 x 5 20kg

Squats 3 x 3 77.5kg

shoulder press 3 x 3 40kg

good workout all round, still getting a bit of pain from doing back squats though, think it might be the arm positioning as the further I spread my arms out the worse the pain is. Would front squats be a suitable subsitute should this persist?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Front squats are excellent dude, but IMO for strength and overall mass, you need back squats too, particularly until you can back squat 1.5-2x bodyweight.

Where is the pain exactly?

BTW, do your squats first dude.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Front squats are excellent dude, but IMO for strength and overall mass, you need back squats too, particularly until you can back squat 1.5-2x bodyweight.
> 
> Where is the pain exactly?
> 
> BTW, do your squats first dude.


Just at the top of my back, my traps, its not a major pain but it is uncomfortable. I have tried shrugging my traps into the bar as was recommended to me but still seem to be getting some pain, I might well not be doing it right?

I would have done my squats first had the bar not been being used by someone else big guy!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Try adjusting the bar position - try it high up (olympic style) and try it low down (powerlifting style)... and try it anywhere in between.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Try adjusting the bar position - try it high up (olympic style) and try it low down (powerlifting style)... and try it anywhere in between.


High up on the traps and resting across the shoulders dude?

workout 2

Bench press (was being used so warmed up with dbs and did one workset) 26kg dbs 1 x 3, 52.5kg 2 x 3

Dips 2 x 5, 3 x 5 w/ 5kg


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey big guy is it normally the case that you can squat and deadlift equal amounts? Because the weights seem to be going up on squats and deads no probs and strength seems to be about equal with both?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Cap said:


> Hey big guy is it normally the case that you can squat and deadlift equal amounts? Because the weights seem to be going up on squats and deads no probs and strength seems to be about equal with both?


Everyone is different here dude, it depends largely on your body mechanics. Some guys are built to squat, and some are built to deadlift.

At the end of the day, as long as the weight on the bar on both exercises is going up, then you're doing just fine


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Sweet 

Workout 3

Deadlifts 3 x 3 77.5kg

Chin ups 5 x 5

bent over rows 3 x 3 52.5kg

Big how long should I be doing the 3 x 3 routine? until I stop progressing with the weight? Then drop the weight down and up the reps to 5 x 5 and work up again?

Have to say I have noticed a lot of difference since starting! My muscles look a lot denser and I am far stronger than I have been before!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to hear it's working for you dude 

Yes, keep pushing with the 3x3's until you can't gain anymore. Then go back to the 5x5 starting with a comfortable weight and adding each week so that on week 3 of the 5x5 you are matching your PBs in the 5x5 and on week 4 you are smashing that PB 

If you feel like you want to go for a 1RM test, do it the week before you start the 5x5s again.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks again big! 

Squat rack was being used so instead of waiting did a different workout 

Workout one

bench press - 55kg 3 x 3

Dips 5 x 5

Good workout, and my bench is finally moving up!


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Cap, we both have very similiar strength. Keep posting your updates. Also, with 5x5, is it really necersary to do those warm up sets?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice workout again cap, well done 

Consider posting up your diet each day too dude, it will help keep you on the straight and narrow, as well as allowing people to know exactly what you're doing


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Stanco said:


> Also, with 5x5, is it really necersary to do those warm up sets?


Simply put, IMO yes it is.

The slightly more long-winded answer...

Maybe if you're currently deadlifting say 50kg for 5x5, you MIGHT be able to get away without warm-ups for now, but why risk it? It isn't worth straining something to save a few mins of warming up.

Once you start getting seriously stronger, you WILL need the warm-ups, so you might as well make it a habit now. Once you get up to deadlifting 200kg+ for 5x5, the last thing you want to do is walk in off the street, load up 200kg and away you go. That's asking for trouble.

It doesn't take long, and because the weights should be fairly easy (for you) during warm-ups, you should be able to blast through them with very little rest, adding maybe 5-10mins total to your entire workout.

Warm-ups also allow you to stretch before your work sets, as the muscle will no longer be cold.

Bear in mind that most 300kg+ lifters start off with either the bar (20kg) or a very small amount of weight for their first set. They do this for a reason


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Nice workout again cap, well done
> 
> Consider posting up your diet each day too dude, it will help keep you on the straight and narrow, as well as allowing people to know exactly what you're doing


I would if my diet was good enough to post up at the mo, I get payed 31st of Jan which is when im going to be getting all the cals in that I can!

ill give you a PM about my food intake later big guy!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Stanco said:


> Hey Cap, we both have very similiar strength. Keep posting your updates. Also, with 5x5, is it really necersary to do those warm up sets?


Yeah stanco for me warming up is essential I have found, when I wasnt warming up properly I found that I was getting little injuries and pains here and there, now that im warming up (working up the weight, stretching in between sets) I dont get any problems


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout 2

Squats 3 x 3 80kg

Lunges 3 x 5, 2 sets 18kg, 1 set 22kg (gonna drop the weights)

Shoulder press 42.5kg



Nice workout, legs are coming along nicely and developing well, felt f*cked after this session!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

80kg squats, you are progressing nicely


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Workout 3

deadlifts 3 x 3 80kg

Chin ups 4 x 5, 1 x 4

bent over rows 3 x 3 55kg

Strength seems to fluctuate on chin ups each week, could that possibly be down to diet?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

It's likely your current diet isn't supporting the routine quite enough in some areas yet.

Implement the changes we talked about via PMs and you'll be on the right track 

Try dropping down to 3x3 on chins and start to add a little bit of weight each week. Once you're unable to get the 3x3, go back to 5 reps and see how you do 

Bear in mind that for exercises like chins, an extra rep is a LOT of extra load, whereas an extra bit of weight is not.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

nice one big will do, should I do the same for the lunges and do 3 x 3?


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Cap said:


> Lunges 3 x 5, 2 sets 18kg, 1 set 22kg (gonna drop the weights)


Are these with two 18/22kg db's?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

SCJP said:


> Are these with two 18/22kg db's?


yes mate


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Cap said:


> nice one big will do, should I do the same for the lunges and do 3 x 3?


Sure, give it a try and see.

I tend to do lunges as an assistance/hypertrophy exercise and work in a slightly higher rep range personally, but give it a try with 3x3 and see how you get on.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Sure, give it a try and see.
> 
> I tend to do lunges as an assistance/hypertrophy exercise and work in a slightly higher rep range personally, but give it a try with 3x3 and see how you get on.


Ok Big will do, Squats follwed by lunges has worked a treat on developing my legs 

Workout one

bench press 3 x 3 57.5kg

Dips 5 x 5 (would have added weight but forgot my belt!!!! :crazy: )

good workout and finally feel like I am getting somewhere strength wise with my chest workouts! 50kg was the most I had benched before but Im getting a new PB each week now, same with squats and deads.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

PBs each week, can't get better than that 

You should have started on your diet properly now, right?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> PBs each week, can't get better than that
> 
> You should have started on your diet properly now, right?


got all my food last night cooking tonight, just need to order my supps


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to hear it, that should keep those gains coming


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout two

squats 3 x 3 82.5kg

Lunges 3 x 3 16kg

Shoulder press 3 x 3 45kg

squats were hard today, strained to get 3 reps of 82.5kg! Think it might be down to lack of sleep


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout three -

deadlifts 3 x 3 82.5kg

Chins 3 x 3

Bent over rows 3 x 3 57.5kg

Food for yesterday

porridge 6am

total weight of each

lunch and dinner -

sweet potato 282g

brocolli 282g

Steak 565g (split into two meals)

double whopper 

Food for today -

Sausage and egg bagel

quarter pounder

112g linguini

282g asparagus

565g steak

reasons for ****ty food are that it was my bosses bday and I went out for a night out so I just made do, it wont be a regular thing.

Workout was great, achieved my chins target easily so going to add weight from now on


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout one -

bench press 3 x 3 60kg

dips 3 x 3 10kg

good workout, did rep pause for the 60kg bench but got all three reps, should I go down the weight anyways Big?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

If you are getting the weight, put it up next session dude


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

shweeeeeeeeeeet 

Food for today -

breakkie -

3 whole eggs

3 egg whites

3 slices multi grain batch bread

lemon juice

Snack 2 bagels

Lunch and dinner

500g chicken breast w/ pesto

282g cauliflower

282g potato

basically level 3 1/2 on dietia with a few things added in, any suggestions on the diet big? I know you said to add more protein, I just need to order some more and Im going to get some melatonin.

Am taking 6 fish oils a day too


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm liking the eggs and the chicken.

Not too sure about the bagels tho dude - can you get snacks with protein in?

How many meals are you eating in a day?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> I'm liking the eggs and the chicken.
> 
> Not too sure about the bagels tho dude - can you get snacks with protein in?
> 
> How many meals are you eating in a day?


about three at the mo, maybe I could add some kind of mass building shake into the mix?

just waiting on my protein big guy and then Ill be adding 1 -2 of those mixed with some oats per day, what do you reckon to that? Shall I add some healthy fats too?

What kind other kind of protein snacks dude?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You definitely need more like 5-6 meals if possible dude.

The shakes sound like a good idea to add easy meals, but don't rely on them. Protein powder, oats and a couple of whole eggs thrown in makes for a good shake 

As for other snacks... nuts are good. Almonds are best. Cashews are pretty good.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> You definitely need more like 5-6 meals if possible dude.
> 
> The shakes sound like a good idea to add easy meals, but don't rely on them. Protein powder, oats and a couple of whole eggs thrown in makes for a good shake
> 
> As for other snacks... nuts are good. Almonds are best. Cashews are pretty good.


how about monkey nuts?  im allergic to brazil nuts and im not sure if im allergic to cashews or almonds and to be honest im not sure if Id like to try and find out


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

For meal replacements try myprotein oats flavoured with raspberry + unflavoured whey. Or if you arent lazy and have access to a blender, do your own. Tastes great and mixes very easily! I usually have 3 fish oils with a shake. I do this twice a day. For me this adds upto 100g Carbs and upto 100g protein each day which is a big help in increasing the cals.

Could you add cheese to your bagel? That would get some protein in. Are the bagels something you buy or pre-prep? Surely there must be something with tuna or chicken if you're buying them. If you prepare them, you'd be better off with a tuna/chicken sandwich if you are eating on the go.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout two -

squats 3 x 3 85kg

lunges 3 x 3 18kg

Shoulder press 3 x 3 50kg

Shoulder press was essentially push pressing for 3 reps, should I go down the weight with this or is push press a decent exercise to do?

will type up more later!

food!

french toast

3 egg whites

4 whole eggs

3 slices wholemeal bread

chicken 500g

egg noodle 112g dry weight

broccoli 282g (both lunch and dinner split into 2)

1 cnp pro flapjack

should be getting my protein soon too 

actually protein just came as I was typing


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Push press is a decent exercise, but IMO you should keep it fairly strict for now and use it as a standing military press. Drop back with a 5x5 on this. The extra volume will do you good anyway 

Your squats are coming on really nicely. A 100kg 1RM isn't too far out of sight now


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

LOL, you'll be shoulder pressing more than you bench soon.

What's a 'push press'?

A lot of the larger guys in my gym only seem to do partial reps for shoulders, ie. they only take the DB's down so that their arms are parallel to the floor. I soulc get a few more kg's doing this, & boost my ego a little, but I might just feel like I'm cheating.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

SCJP said:


> What's a 'push press'?


A push press is a standing overhead press with some leg drive.

Watch a strongman competition. When they do the overhead lift they will be doing a push press rather than a strict press (apart from the insanely strong pressers who will probably just do it strict).


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Push press is a decent exercise, but IMO you should keep it fairly strict for now and use it as a standing military press. Drop back with a 5x5 on this. The extra volume will do you good anyway
> 
> Your squats are coming on really nicely. A 100kg 1RM isn't too far out of sight now


Ok big ill go onto 5 x 5 for shoulders should I drop the weight about 15kg? or less?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That sounds about right. Go to 35kg for 5x5 and see how it goes. Assuming it's comfortable, up it by 2.5kg each time, or at least every other time. If it's not comfortable, we'll re-think things


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice one big Ill go with that then 

Workout 3

deadlift 3 x 3 85kg

chins 3 x 3 (last set added 5kg)

Seated cable row 3 x 3 50kg (bar was being used!!!!!! :axe: )

ok awesome workout sesh today, 85kg is the most I have deadlifted so far and I really felt I could do a hell of a lot more, the chins, even with 5kg added felt easy to do as well as the seated rows at 50kg.

I love training back  Im thinking to get up earlier and go to the gym in the mornings now as there is a whole herd of people going when I finish work which disrupts my workouts :gun:

Food for today -

breakkie smoothie -

half tub of pro biotic yogurt

half tub of cottage cheese

scoop of extreme protein

1 banana

1 apple

1 orange

frozen blueberries



Lunch and dinner -

500g pork tenderloin

112g dry weight linguini

282g cauliflower

1 choc fudge protein brownie (AST sports nutrition) which by the way tastes awesome!

and will get a protein shake in before bed, might stick 50g of oats in there too


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Diet macros are looking much better dude  Nice healthy food in there.

If you do switch to training mornings instead of evenings, you may need to back off a little for a couple of weeks to allow your body to get used to the change.

85kg for 3x3 on deads with more in the tank is nice work dude. I'm counting on you hitting the 100kg on them too soon!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Diet macros are looking much better dude  Nice healthy food in there.
> 
> If you do switch to training mornings instead of evenings, you may need to back off a little for a couple of weeks to allow your body to get used to the change.
> 
> 85kg for 3x3 on deads with more in the tank is nice work dude. I'm counting on you hitting the 100kg on them too soon!!


If thats the case any ideas what can I add into my breakkie to give me a nice booster for the gym?

100kg is coming!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Cap - if you are going to train mornings make sure you are warmed up properly first. If you don't get the blood flowing your joints will really suffer.

Something as light as stretching will cause you problems if you aren't warmed up. I'd suggest at the very least 5 mins x-trainer to get everything going. Stretch well, then do lifting warm ups. It may add 15-20 mins to your workout but its vital for your joints.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Cap said:


> If thats the case any ideas what can I add into my breakkie to give me a nice booster for the gym?
> 
> 100kg is coming!


When I used to train in the mornings, I used to have a small amount of whey (30-40g) and oats (50g) and found this worked ok without making me feel bloated. I'd have this on waking, and be at the gym about 30-40 mins after.

I would suggest taking some BCAAs on waking too if you are going to be training first thing.

I believe Tom Blackman lifts first thing sometimes, so it might be worth giving him a shout to see if he's got any tips too.

Put a time-frame on that 100kg pull and squat, you need some dates to work towards


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> When I used to train in the mornings, I used to have a small amount of whey (30-40g) and oats (50g) and found this worked ok without making me feel bloated. I'd have this on waking, and be at the gym about 30-40 mins after.
> 
> I would suggest taking some BCAAs on waking too if you are going to be training first thing.
> 
> ...


ill get some BCAAs in, I had one of those shakes this morning big protein with oats, was nice 

Ill have a word with gnome too 

ok im putting the weights up each week at 2.5kg increments and im on 85kg on both deads and squats at the mo so im looking at 6 weeks time

6 weeks from today I will have done a 100kg deadlift and a 100kg squat


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

invisiblekid said:


> Cap - if you are going to train mornings make sure you are warmed up properly first. If you don't get the blood flowing your joints will really suffer.
> 
> Something as light as stretching will cause you problems if you aren't warmed up. I'd suggest at the very least 5 mins x-trainer to get everything going. Stretch well, then do lifting warm ups. It may add 15-20 mins to your workout but its vital for your joints.


ok invis thanks for the advice! at the mo what i do is about 4 mins on cross trainer and then stretch before I start with stretching between each set too


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

food for yesterday

protein shake with 50g oats

565g rump steak

282g sweet potato

282g cauliflower/ Brocolli

protein shake

looking back I think Ill be needing to get in more solid foods!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Cap said:


> food for yesterday
> 
> protein shake with 50g oats
> 
> ...


Yes, more solid foods, but you are definitely on the right tracks. Steak, sweet potatos, veggies, oats... very nice


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

food for today -

protein shake

100g oats

565g pork tenderloin

egg noodle 112g dry weight

282g broccoli

150g chicken breast

protein shake with 50g oats


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice days food there cap, you're really getting that diet nailed. Very solid 

Are you taking any supplements, like fish oils?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Nice days food there cap, you're really getting that diet nailed. Very solid
> 
> Are you taking any supplements, like fish oils?


aye fish oils and fish oils alone at the mo, im going to order some bcaas and some melatonin. Any other suggestions? some trib? some sida cordif-whatever its called?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

BCAAs, fish oils, creatine, melatonin and protein powder.

Other than that, save your money and purchase lots of juicy meat


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

*food for yesterday* -

protein shake with 50g oats

sausage and egg bagel

112g egg noodle (dry weight)

282g mixed veg (cauliflower, carrots, peas, brocolli)

500g rump steak/ sirloin steak

protein shake with 50g oats

*food for today! Cheat day* 

protein shake w/ 50g oats

sausage and egg bagel

cajun chicken wrap

sweet and sour chicken balls and rice

protein shake w/ 50g oats & 6 tablespoons frozen blueberries

I did think about leaving certain parts out but obviously if I do Im only lying to myself! SO thats pretty much everything that I have had down me this weekend, I know my weekends are going to need to be a little more structured and organized as otherwise I will just eat anything, might be an idea for me to cook for 7 days instead of 6?


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Cap said:


> *food for yesterday* -
> 
> protein shake with 50g oats
> 
> ...


Great thread, well done on your progress.

You don't need to cook everyday. What I do is cook a whole bunch of chicken breasts in one go, and stick them in a air tight container in the fridge. I just take them out as I need them. Saves alot of time.

Grab 2 chicken breasts, 4 slices of granary bread and a handful of almonds, and you've got yourself a good quick meal.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ok workout one

bench 1 set x 3 62.5kg, 1 set x 1 rep 62.5kg

dips 3 x 3 10kg

think I might need to drop the weight on bench and go back to 5 x 5 maybe?

food for today -

protein shake

french toast

3 whole eggs

3 egg whites

2 slices wholemeal bread

565g chicken breast

112g egg noodle

300g mixed veg (brocolli, carrots, peas, cauliflower)

protein shake w/ 50g oats & 6 tablespoons frozen blueberries


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, it would be time to go back to 5x5 on bench. Once you are unable to get 3x3, you have two choices - either do a week or two maxing out and then go back to 5x5, or go back to 5x5 immediately.

When you last maxed out for a 1RM on bench, what did you get and when was it?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Yes, it would be time to go back to 5x5 on bench. Once you are unable to get 3x3, you have two choices - either do a week or two maxing out and then go back to 5x5, or go back to 5x5 immediately.
> 
> When you last maxed out for a 1RM on bench, what did you get and when was it?


well last week I had to do rep pause on 60kg this week I was able to bust out 62.5kg for 2 reps so I think my one rep max would have been around 65 -67.5kg, but I havent actually tried to be honest! Drop the weight 10 or 15kg on the bench Big?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, that sounds about right. You want to start a 5x5 with somewhere between 70-75% of your 1RM. It's better to start off too light and keep adding to load than to start too heavy and only getting a couple of weeks of loading.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Food for today -

protein shake w/ 50g oats

3 egg whites

3 whole eggs

2 slices wholemeal bread

565g chicken breast

282g sweet potato

282g green beans

mini fillet

protein shake w/ 50g oats & 6 tablespoons frozen blueberries


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout two -

squats 3 x 3 87.5kg

lunges 3 x 3 20kg

shoulder press 3 x 5 37.5kg

food for today -

half tub cottage cheese

half tub yogurt

banana

apple

6 table spoons blueberries

1 serving (2 scoops) mega milk (all blended)

600g sirloin steak

112g linguini

300g asparagus

protein shake (mega milk) w 50g oats & 6 tablespoons blueberries 

Did 3 x 5 reps on shoulder press....for some reason I thought thats what I was meant to do? 5 x 5 as normal next time, squats and lunges were fine weight going up again


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

food for today -

cottage cheese half tub

yogurt half tub

banana

apple

serving mega milk (2 scoops)

6 tablespoons blueberries

600g sirloin steak

300g brocolli

112g egg noodle

protein shake with 50g oats & 6 tablespoons blueberries


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You are a stud with that diet my man


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Cheers big guy!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

The diet is really coming along!!

Have you weighed yourself recently? Might be worth getting some pics soon - I'm sure with the lifting increases and with the diet taking shape you'll have made some good gains.

Keep it up


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout three -

deadlifts 3 x 3 87.5kg

chins 3 x 3

bent over rows 3 x 3 60kg

food for today -

100g oats

2 cnp pro flapjacks

600g pork tenderloin

300g potato

300g cauliflower

protein shake w 50g oats & 6 tablespoons blueberries

Had a great workout as usual with back! Deads, chins and bent over rows are a piece of p*ss! Ill be hitting 100kg soon


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice work my friend. Getting stronger and stronger


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout one -

bench press (dumbells) 5 x 5 20kg

Dips 3 x 3 (with 15kg)

food for today -

scrambled egg - 4 whole eggs

2 slices wholemeal bread

cajun chicken wrap

protein shake w half tub yogurt + milk - this is so far!

112g linguini

300g chicken breast

note for next time dont include the yogurt on its own as it mings! did bench with dumbells today as the bench was in use! Food has been absolutely poor today as I did not think to get any chicken out last night and cook it, have ordered some more food and it will arrive this evening im going to take it to my parents when I got tomorrow and get it all cooked in advance, I also think that Im going to have to get some kind of meal cooked for sunday as although this is my cheat day I dont feel I am taking in enough cals.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

thinking about adding some proper cardio into the mix, Big what do you reckon?

I do barely any at the moment


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Cardio is good for your heart and cardiovascular system, so definitely add some cardio. It will also speed up your metabolism, so will allow you to eat more and process a little more food, which is never a bad thing 

Ideally 40 mins or so of low to medium intensity cardio 2-3 times a week to start with at a seperate time from your weights.

If you don't have time to do these sessions seperately, just do 20 mins of moderate intensity cardio at the end of each weights session.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

food for today -

protein shake with 6 tablespoons frozen blueberries

small pizza

600g sirloin steak

112g linguini

282g asparagus

protein shake w/ 50g oats & 6 tablespoons blueberries

again not fantastic food for today but im getting my cals in


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Lots of nice steak, oats, veggies, berries... very good dude.

Careful with the junk food tho. We need to keep your cals high, but we want it from clean sources are much as possible. Cheating is ok occasionally, but we don't want to ruin your sexy lean look by making it a regular occurrance


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Workout 2

squats 3 x 3 90kg

lunges 3 x 3 22kg

Shoulder press 5 x 5 16kg (dumbells)

food for today -

600g sirloin steak

300g cauliflower

300g sweet potato

2 slices wholegrain toast

protein shake with 50g oats & 6 tablespoons blueberries

protein shake with 6 tablespoons blueberries

not in that order 

had a great workout today, and was having a flex of my legs afterwards looks like they are coming along nicely! My mate has got a young lady down tonight who he ****ed in greece, she has a sweet rack so we are celebrating by having a few bevvies


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout 3 -

deadlifts 3 x 3 90kg

chin ups 3 x 3

bent over rows 3 x 3 62.5kg

food for today -

50g oats

500g chicken breast

112g egg noodle

300g cauliflower

cajun chicken wrap

protein shake with 50g oats & 6 tablespoons blueberries

have been a bit slack with food recently, espesh yesterday! only managed to get 2 and a half hours sleep from the night before, wont be doing that again any time soon 

had a good workout today and again felt like I could have done more on back workout!

Thinking about having a swap around with some of the exercises soon, what exercises could I use Big? Could I add skull crushers into the mix for tris? what exercises could I swap out and what could I add in?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Why do you want to swap the exercises around when you're progressing so well dude?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Why do you want to swap the exercises around when you're progressing so well dude?


Not like loads of swaps, I was just thinking about adding in Skull Krushers for tris? Your probably right though if im progressing I have no need to swap any really!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

IMO leave things exactly as they are at the moment. You are making huge amounts of progress, and it would be silly to risk that by adding in extra stuff or changing things about at this stage.

You will KNOW when you NEED to change things, and that's the time when we'll do it


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> IMO leave things exactly as they are at the moment. You are making huge amounts of progress, and it would be silly to risk that by adding in extra stuff or changing things about at this stage.
> 
> You will KNOW when you NEED to change things, and that's the time when we'll do it


Ok Big guy!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

food for today -

300g cottage cheese

half tub yogurt

2 scoops mega milk (1 serving)

1 apple

1 banana

6 tablespoons forest fruits (cranberries, blackberries, raspberries, blueberries)

french toast -

6 whole eggs

3 slices wholemeal bread

600g sirloin steak

300g brocolli

300g sweet potato

protein shake w/ 50g oats & 6 tablespoons forest fruits


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks to be going well cap! 

Back width is definately coming along judging by your avvy, im trying to get some of that


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Cap said:


> food for today -
> 
> 300g cottage cheese
> 
> ...


Starting to get a good amount of food down you!

mmm sweet potato and steak...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout one -

bench press (with dumbells) 3 x 3 22kg

dips 3 x 3

300g cottage cheese

2 scoops mega milk

half tub yogurt

6 tablespoons forest fruits

banana

apple

bagel with tomato, cheese, salami and basil 

600g sirloin steak

112g egg noodle

300g cauliflower

half meat feast pizza 

Think im starting to feel more aggressive as of late and more horny which I will put down to my diet! Sirloin steak twice a week must have something to do with it!


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Cap, how much weight have you gained since you started?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Cap said:


> Think im starting to feel more aggressive as of late and more horny which I will put down to my diet! Sirloin steak twice a week must have something to do with it!


Lifting heavy compound exercises for 3-5 reps is going to increase your natural test levels too, so it is likely to be the combination of that and your diet.

Keep it up stud, you're doing well


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Stanco said:


> Cap, how much weight have you gained since you started?


I wouldnt say it has increased much as of yet because I only started eating properly about 3 - 4 weeks ago? ill weigh myself this friday and then ill weigh myself again each friday to see how my weight is moving, I may even do it every 2 weeks as I dont want to get to obsessed with looking at my weight


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

been a bit slack with posting up my food from each day! Will get back on track

workout two -

squats 3 x 3 - 92.5kg

shoulder press 5 x 5 30kg

lunges 3 x 3 16kg dbs

french toast

4 eggs

2 slices wholemeal bread

cinammon & honey

600g sirloin steak

300g cauliflower

112g egg noodle

protein shake with 50g oats & 6 tablespoons forest fruits


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

How did the 92.5 feel on squats dude?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> How did the 92.5 feel on squats dude?


alright like, first rep I didnt feel like I would manage it but I busted out 3 sets of 3 reps no probs, got the job done


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Cap said:


> alright like, first rep I didnt feel like I would manage it but I busted out 3 sets of 3 reps no probs, got the job done


Good to hear!!! 100kg on the cards soon then!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

If the first rep felt hard, it may be because you weren't warming up quite right. What exactly did you do for warm-ups?


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Are you really pushing yourself on the lunges?

I started doing these a few months ago & HATE them. I'm doing 5x5 at the mo, & have to dig so fcuking deep to get each set done, but the feeling afterwards is great & I know I wouldn't be able to live with myself if a dropped them.

Why don't you drop the weight right down (maybe just one of those funny padded bars across the shoulders) & do more reps?

Anyway, as I'm in no way qualified to advise on these matters, I would be interested to hear the views of some of the more experienced lifters on here.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

SCJP said:


> Why don't you drop the weight right down (maybe just one of those funny padded bars across the shoulders) & do more reps?


He may well do when he stops progressing. But right now he's getting incredible progress from what he's doing, so he would be nuts to change any of it.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> If the first rep felt hard, it may be because you weren't warming up quite right. What exactly did you do for warm-ups?


I did 5 reps of the bar alone, then 60kg for 5 reps, 70kg for 3 reps, 80 kg for 1 rep and then 92.5kg for 3 sets of 3 reps with stretching in between each set.

im going to keep upping the weight on lunges with 3 x 3 then as soon as I stop progressing back off the weight and go onto 5 x 5, your right though they are killers! I enjoy doing them I love the feeling of the exercise


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

crazycacti said:


> Good to hear!!! 100kg on the cards soon then!


aye mate! didnt know that squatting 90kgs was 202 lbs!


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

big said:


> He may well do when he stops progressing. But right now he's getting incredible progress from what he's doing, so he would be nuts to change any of it.


I understand what you're saying, but I came to my previous conclusion as I recall reading that he was using 20kg+ DB's before. I would have expected the volume to increase with the drop in weight...


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

I should add that this is a good thread.

It's nice to see someone else lifting what to me are more realistic weights instead of the telephone numbers that many seem to be quoting.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Cheers SJCP! 

food for yesterday -

cajun chicken wrap

600g chicken breast

300g brocolli

112g egg noodle

have been seriously restricted on carb and veg choices for the past few days as I didnt get payed until the 28th and only got my food order for the week last night, so there should be a lot more variety and cals coming in now


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout one for this week -

deadlifts 3 x 3 92.5kg

bent over rows 3 x 3 65kg

3 x 3 pull ups

deads were easy as! had no probs deadlifting 92.5kg, 95kg next week only 5kg off my goal! 

food for today -

french toast

4 whole eggs

2 slices wholemeal bread

sirloin steak 600g

sweet potato 300g

green beans 250g

protein shake with 50g oats & 6 tablespoons berries


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Well done! Awesome progress. Diet and training are both looking very good.

One other thing, you say food for today - and have around 600g chicken, I'm assuming this is over more than one meal??


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

invisiblekid said:


> Well done! Awesome progress. Diet and training are both looking very good.
> 
> One other thing, you say food for today - and have around 600g chicken, I'm assuming this is over more than one meal??


yes mate I dont just have it in the one sitting 

Food for today

half tub cottage cheese

half tub yogurt

2 scoops megamilk

apple

banana

6 tablespoons berries

cajun chicken wrap

600g sirloin steak

300g cauliflower

112g egg noodle

protein shake with 6 tablespoons berries & 50g oats


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Workout two - (done on 09/03/07)

bench press (with dumbells) 22kg 3 x 3

Dips 3 x 3

feeling a lot of difference doing the benching with dumbells rather than a barbell, should i stick with it or go back to barbell benching Big?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout one

squats 3 x 3 95kg

lunges 3 x 3 18kg

shoulder press 3 x 3 40kg

squatting 95kg today, felt a lot easier than 92.5kg! only 2 weeks away from my target of 100kg, lunges felt sweet as usual awesome movement, and shoulder press warmed up poorly and did 3 x 3 when im meant to be doing 5 x 5! will correct this for next week 

food for today -

french toast

4 eggs whole

2 slices wholemeal bread

600g sirloin steak

112g linguini

300g asparagus


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout two -

deadlifts 3 x 3 95kg

chins 3 x 3

bent over rows 1 x 3 67.5kg, will drop the weight and go onto 5 x 5 again

food for today -

2 slices toast

600g sirloin steak

300g sweet potato

200g green beans

protein shake with 50g oats & 6 tablespoons berries

95kg actually seemed heavy when I was doing it but still managed to get 3 sets of 3 reps out so its all cool! Need to get my act together with my diet!


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you considered dropping the chins/pull-ups for lat pull downs? Or perhaps doing them on one of those machines that has weights to offset against yours? What about with a shoulder width parallel grip (easiest position, IMO)?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

SCJP said:


> Have you considered dropping the chins/pull-ups for lat pull downs? Or perhaps doing them on one of those machines that has weights to offset against yours? What about with a shoulder width parallel grip (easiest position, IMO)?


No point him changing if the chins are working for him. Personally id choose wide-grip chins over lat-pulldowns anyday.

(If they are wide grip chins?)


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

ah24 said:


> No point him changing if the chins are working for him. Personally id choose wide-grip chins over lat-pulldowns anyday.
> 
> (If they are wide grip chins?)


True, but he's gone from 5x5 to 3x3, without adding weight (it appears). From where I'm sitting, it isn't working....


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

SCJP said:


> True, but he's gone from 5x5 to 3x3, without adding weight (it appears). From where I'm sitting, it isn't working....


You may be right, but bear in mind that he is doing chins as his last exercise after hitting PRs week after week on the first exercises, so it's entirely possible he is more fatigued each week so is effectively loading on the chins this way.

Also remember that chins are a bodyweight exercise. If his bodyweight has increased in this time, then he is moving more weight anyway.

It's also possible that with the volume and frequency he has got, as he's now increasing intensity, he may need to consider dropping chins entirely and then prioritising them in another training cycle later in the year.

Yes, in an ideal world he will be adding weight to everything, every session, but it's VERY hard for anyone but newbies to increase EVERY exercise week after week. The fact that he is doing so well on squats and deads means that I personally am not too fussed what he's doing with the other exercises for the time being. His goals are around hitting 100kg on squats and deads, so that's what's leading the training cycle for now.

I do see your point, but IMO think of the routine as a routine as a whole (which I'm sure you will agree is most definitely working at the moment for the most part) rather than a bunch of individual exercises.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

big said:


> Also remember that chins are a bodyweight exercise. If his bodyweight has increased in this time, then he is moving more weight anyway.


Quite true, completely forgot this aspect of the exercise.



big said:


> It's also possible that with the volume and frequency he has got, as he's now increasing intensity, he may need to consider dropping chins entirely and then prioritising them in another training cycle later in the year.
> 
> Yes, in an ideal world he will be adding weight to everything, every session, but it's VERY hard for anyone but newbies to increase EVERY exercise week after week.


Interesting ideas here. I'm starting to get fed up with a lack of progress in certain aspects of my training & get very p!ssed off when I cannot achieve the small increase in weight that I set myself as a target.

I should have approx 1-2 months before I hit a complete wall on the few exercises that are still going in the right direction, following which I'll maybe try the 'dual factor' approach or something.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Have had a pretty sh*tty week, not going to give excuses but I havent hit the gym once this week and have been very slack with my food.

have next to no cash to fund my diet until next friday when I get payed, will try and eat as best as i possibly can this coming week and will hit the gym 3 times.

Once I am payed I will do as I have previously done before and cook all the meat on one day then freeze it so there is no need to cook each and every night.

will be investing in some digestive enzymes, bcaas and some melatonan

also one of my goals for the year is to get to 13 stone but theres no point in setting a goal if there isnt a time line and specific course of action for me to help achieve this,

so by the end of 2007 I will be looking to weigh *at least* 13 stone, I will adapt my training as is needed but for the moment I am having a lot of success with my single factor program, and to ensure that I achieve this weight I will be putting consitent effort into my eating habits as this will make the most difference to my physique.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout one this week -

Bench press 5 x 5 47.5kg

dips 3 x 3

Benching felt quite difficult this week but I believe that will be because of lack of quality food in my system, get paid on friday thank god!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

workout two -

deadlifts - 3 x 3 97.5kg

chins 3 x 3

t bar rows - 5 x 5 22.5kg

Deads were a killer today! altered hand positioning on chin ups and got a nice stretch and better feel from the exercise, dropped the weight on rows and did the movement in a nice strict fashion and again felt the muscle being worked a lot deeper.

Nice workout! 100kg this week!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Cap said:


> Have had a pretty sh*tty week, not going to give excuses but I havent hit the gym once this week and have been very slack with my food.
> 
> have next to no cash to fund my diet until next friday when I get payed, will try and eat as best as i possibly can this coming week and will hit the gym 3 times.
> 
> ...


how much weighing in at the moment capster?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Workout one this week -

squats 3 x 3 97.5kg

shoulder press 5 x 5 30kg

Lunges 5 x 5 14kg

Legs feel hammered from workout today! Espesh from the lunges, done with a lighter weight in a slow, strict fashion, 5 reps per leg.

Truewarrior had a weigh in the other day and im 11 stone 

which seems to be my bodies favourite weight :axe:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice workout dude, you're getting loads stronger. Up those clean calories some more to add some mass!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Workout two -

deadlifts 3 x 3 100kg!!!

Chins 3 x 3

Rows 5 x 5 32.5kg

Had a phenomenal day today at work so thought I would continue it in the gym and get my 100kg on one of my lifts! Doing the warm ups the weights felt quite light and then when I got to 100kg it was challenging yet not so challenging that I couldnt do it, but I had to make a real effort for the last rep of the 3rd set! Rest of the workout was awesome too, think I might add some weight to the chins for next week too


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Well done.

Squats next.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

nice to see! 140kg next...  its good to see a clean set of plates aside hey?


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Anychance of getting a low down on this single factor program?

BTW are the deadlifts 50kg each side of the barbell or including the barbell?

Just started back up and was thinking of something basic so just wanted to know the details


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

crazycacti said:


> nice to see! 140kg next...  its good to see a clean set of plates aside hey?


Yeah! My legs and back are probably my strongest areas now, though they are a long way away from where I want them to be at least they are developing well, my chest and arms seem to be the one area that im finding difficult to develop! think I might have to make that my next target aye! 



C12AIG said:


> Anychance of getting a low down on this single factor program?
> 
> BTW are the deadlifts 50kg each side of the barbell or including the barbell?
> 
> Just started back up and was thinking of something basic so just wanted to know the details


Deads including the bar mate! I have the full low down in one of my pms, I will find it for you!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Honestly, if I was training you, given that you've only been training 6 months, I would have you do this 3 times a week (single factor):

Mon

Squats

Bench

Rows

Wed

Deads

Overheads

Fri

Squats

Dips

Chins

3 sets of 5 for each after warm-ups. Starting with a weight that's comfortable to get 3x5 and then add 2.5kg to the bar each session. Once you can't add any more weight, it's then time to back off for a week or two, then start again.

The dual factor stuff tends to be best for guys who have been training a couple of years and already have a solid strength foundation. However, there's no reason why you can't give it a go exactly as you've written it (but with a little less volume in the intensity phase) and see how you get on.

Be sure to eat plenty 

credit to big for the above


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Squats twice a week? Think that would be a little taxing wouldn't it considering Deadlifting two days after and before aswell?

No shoulder training?

Been doing this routine for a couple weeks fancy adding critiscising? Sorry about hi-jacking your thread I'll back off if you want.

Monday

Bench

Barbell Row

Incline Dumbell Chest Press

Wednesday

Deadlifts

Floor Rows

Chins

Friday

Squats

Military Press

Upright Rows

Forgot an exercise I do here

Usually 3 sets 6-8 reps.

Weighin in at 11st 7lbs at the moment but don't feel in shape like I used to be...still get the girls tho haha


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

C12AIG said:


> Squats twice a week? Think that would be a little taxing wouldn't it considering Deadlifting two days after and before aswell?
> 
> No shoulder training?
> 
> ...


My routine is as follows -

workout one -

Bench press 5 x 5

dips 5 x 5

Workout two

deadlifts 5 x 5

chins 5 x 5

rows 5 x 5

Workout three

squats 5 x 5

lunges 5 x 5

shoulder press 5 x 5

then adapt as nessessary (sp?)


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

You training for strength? Hows the chest coming along only working it with 2 exercises?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

C12AIG said:


> You training for strength? Hows the chest coming along only working it with 2 exercises?


My chest is my weak point if im honest, but my legs are coming along nicely with the same amount of exercises.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Have you been doing the same routine for the past 3 months or been changing it up?

I don't really know that much so I ain't going to suggest anything but if your chest isn't really progressing wouldn't it be worth giving it a try by switching a few things up and see how that goes?

Might have the wrong end of the stick just tell me to shurrup If I have  :axe:


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

my chest has grown, and still can grow off one exercise, with only one working set...

cap - how are the weights going up for chest? how much progression?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

C12AIG said:


> Have you been doing the same routine for the past 3 months or been changing it up?
> 
> I don't really know that much so I ain't going to suggest anything but if your chest isn't really progressing wouldn't it be worth giving it a try by switching a few things up and see how that goes?
> 
> Might have the wrong end of the stick just tell me to shurrup If I have  :axe:


You might have the wrong end of the stick, but no need to shurrup - asking questions is the best way to learn. Other than that read Big's articles. You aren't training body parts here. You are training lifts. He is still progressing, very nicely I might add, so why change things? Also, you aren't going to failure here which in principle allows you to gewt away with training certain muscle groups twice per week.

As for shoulders - you dont think that benching, OHP and rows will work them?


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheers for clearing that up Invisible, I'll search for Big's articles now.

As for the shoulders, if there coming along nicely being hit indirectly no need to change things up. I've always hit them directly tho Pressing and doing Cable raises. Going to have to look into some of the routines on the nets as I've always just done basic stuff.

Thanks for writing back anyway and giving me a bit of info, time for me to search I think.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Craig,

OHP= Over head press, eg. shoulder press, military press, etc.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol,Oh yer. Cheers for pointing that out  Got to learn the lingo now too!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Cap said:


> Workout two -
> 
> deadlifts 3 x 3 100kg!!!


Nice work stud!! Very impressed 

Sorry I wasn't around to congratulate you earlier, been busy over Easter.

Good to see you passing the knowledge on to others on the board too 

How's your diet going now?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> Nice work stud!! Very impressed
> 
> Sorry I wasn't around to congratulate you earlier, been busy over Easter.
> 
> ...


Cheers Big guy! Squats next!

Its better just going to cut all the cr*p out now!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well done Cap mate 100Kg is a mile stone!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Cheers Jay!

Todays workout -

squats 3 x 3 100kg!!!!

Lunges 3 x 5 16kg

Shoulder press 3 x 5 35kg

Squatting 100kg was probably the most difficult lift I have done, really took it out of me! Never thought that I wouldnt achieve it but found it a real effort.

My legs got a real nice pump from the lunges and shoulders have had a good workout too!

So now that I have achieved 100kgs for both squats and deads, where do I go from here? Strength wise I have achieved a lot, now time to start stacking on some mass!


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Well done.

100kg bench next.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

100kg deadlift AND squat now too... impressive!

Keep going dude 

To pack on more mass, you need to sort that diet of yours out AND stay consistent with it!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Right first proper session back in the gym for about a week now, did back workout

deads 3 x 5 70kg

chins 2 x 5, 1 x 3

rows 3 x 5 30kg

doing deads 70kgs seriously felt like nothing, it felt so easy it was unreal did close grip chins and felt a nice stretch on the lats, more focus on the lats from doing it too and with rows I dropped the weight down and performed it nice and slowly, making sure to squeeze at the top and felt a real difference in the intensity of the exercise.


----------



## Muscle Puzzle (Apr 30, 2007)

Cap said:


> My routine is as follows -
> 
> workout one -
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good! One thing I would change is taking lunges out of wo 3 and putting it in wo 1 and lowering the volume on deadlifts. Actually looks a lot like the 'Starting Strength' model. Check out the thread, "A Compendium of Mark Rippetoe's..."

A possible variation you might like is:

WO A

Squats 3x5

Bench 3x5

Deads 1x5 (yeah, one)

Dips 3x8

WO B

Squats 3x5

Overhead Press 3x5

Bent Over Rows (Pendlay Rows) 3x5

Pull-ups/Chin-ups 3x8

Alternated on 3 non-consecutive days/week.

You'd be surprised how squating 3x/week will increase ALL your lifts. This way you're either benching and deadlifting 2x/week or shoulder pressing and rowing 2x/week. Crazy gains can be made on this kind of program; an additional 2.5-5k kilos on every lift every workout for months. You can even add 5-10k on deads every wo too.

Good luck!


----------



## starboy (May 30, 2005)

congrats on the 100kg mate!!!!

i am doing 5x5 myself

ive just got to 50kg on o.h.p and was not able to do all 5, just 3 reps, which i struggled at, was wondering how i should carry on:

next week should i drop down to 45kg 3x3 or should i do 50kg 3x3 or should i do 45kg 5x5 and if so how long before i atempt 50kg again.

cheers for the help


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

starboy said:


> congrats on the 100kg mate!!!!
> 
> i am doing 5x5 myself
> 
> ...


50kg on 3x3 next time. Then try to add weight each week. Once you fail, drop back to a comfortable 5x5 weight and start ramping up again. The next time round, you should be able to push past your previous 5x5 max.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Captain Hero said:


> also one of my goals for the year is to get to 13 stone but theres no point in setting a goal if there isnt a time line and specific course of action for me to help achieve this,
> 
> so by the end of 2007 I will be looking to weigh *at least* 13 stone, I will adapt my training as is needed but for the moment I am having a lot of success with my single factor program, and to ensure that I achieve this weight I will be putting consitent effort into my eating habits as this will make the most difference to my physique.


hmmm almost a year ago, made some good progress strength wise and shows me that I can achieve goals I set myself. Diet was *ok* but not fantastic and looks like I was cheating far more often than I should have been, *cant wait to get back in the gym*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did not achieve my 13 stone goal however for a number of reasons, no excuses I just didnt do it. Work stressed me out big time but before I noticed and dealt with it accordingly, I had already left and on a "career break" binge drinking loads, poor diet, not working out as often.

SO main thing is to learn from where I went wrong and ensure i get on the right path this time


----------

